# Kann "Radioaktive"-Strahlung von Magnetfeldern abgelenkt werden? Der Selbstversuch..



## Knogle (8. Februar 2016)

Moin

Da einige wollten dass ich zu meinen Experimenten Tagebuecher bzw. Aufzeichnungen mache, hier ist meine erstes korrekt dokumentiertes Experiment 
Undzwar ueber die Frage ob Radioaktive Strahlung bzw. Beta-Strahlung von homogenen Magnetfeldern abgelenkt werden kann




Radioaktive Strahlung entsteht beim Zerfall instabiler Atomkerne. Sie versuchen einen energetisch günstigen Zustand zu erreichen durch die Aussendung von Teilchen (α- und β-Strahlung) und wechseln dabei von einem angeregten Zustand in einen neutralen Zustand, wobei die überschüssige Energie in Form von ɣ-Strahlung frei wird.

Bei der  α-Strahlung handelt es sich um positiv geladene Heliumkerne, wohingegen die  β-Strahlung aus negativ geladenen Elektronen und in Einzelfällen auch aus Protonen bestehen kann.

Zwischen Nukleonen in einem  Atomkern (Protonen , Neutronen) wirken sogenannte Kernkräfte, welche dafür sorgen dass ein Atom zusammenhält, und die Nukleonen stets im Atomkern bleiben.

Bei schwereren Elementen, wie z.B. Thorium, ist die Anzahl der Nukleonen so groß, so dass die Menge an abstoßenden Kräften überwiegt, und dadurch die Atomkerne zerfallen, da diese die benachbarten Nukleonen nicht mehr anziehen können, weshalb sich dann eine Kernumwandlung ereignet, bei welcher die überschüssigen Nukleonen in Form von Teilchenstrahlung abgegeben werden.
Das Maß für die Stabilität eines Atomkerns wird als Bindungsenergie bezeichnet, welche in der Einheit Elektronenvolt (eV) angegeben wird.

*Möglichkeiten der Abschirmung*




Mit der Abschirmung möchte man die Strahlungsdosis für die Umgebung, oder von Personen in der Umgebung reduzieren, wobei man ein beliebiges Material zwischen der Strahlenquelle und dem Objekt platziert.

Die α-Strahlung der meisten Nuklide hat eine geringe Reichweite von etwa 1-4cm
β-Strahlung erreicht hingegen eine Reichweite von mehreren Zentimetern bis zu ca. 20cm
Die ɣ-Strahlung hat eine nicht weiter bestimmbare Reichweite da es sich dabei um elektromagnetische Wellen in Form von Quanten handelt.

Zur Abschirmung von α-Strahlung reicht bereits ein einfaches Blatt Papier aus, wohingegen man bei β-Strahlung im Bereich von einigen MeV (Megaelektronenvolt) bereits dicke Aluminium Platten benötigt.

Bei der ɣ-Strahlung lässt sich nur eine Schwächung der Strahlung erzielen da diese nicht vollständig gestoppt werden kann.

Die Reichweite der jeweiligen Strahlungsarten ist dabei abhängig von der Energie der Teilchen bzw. Quanten, und von der Halbwertsdicke²* des jeweiligen Materials.

Alpha-Strahlung hat eine im Vergleich zu Beta-Strahlung und Gamma-Strahlung eine hohe Masse, hohe Wechselwirkung mit Materie, und dementsprechend eine geringe Reichweite

Ein Alpha-Teilchen (Heliumkern) hat eine hohe Masse, wohingegen Beta-Strahlung wenig Masse, und Gamma-Strahlung so gut wie keine Masse besitzen nach der Formel e=mc².
Gamma-Strahlung besitzt im Gegensatz zu Beta und Alpha-Strahlung eine Ruhemasse von 0.

Besonderheiten der Gamma-Strahlung bei der Abschirmung

Die Halbwertsdicke zur Bremsung der Gamma-Strahlung wird wie folgt bestimmt.

Das Verhältnis aus der Dosisleistung H, die ohne Abschirmung ermittelt wird, und der Dosisleistung HDosis 	der Strahlung am gleichen Ort mit Abschirmmaterial der Dicke dAbschirmung wird als Schwächungsfaktor Su der Strahlung bezeichnet:

 Su= H0/Hu

Für den Kehrwert des Schwächungsfaktors ergibt sich die Formel:

 1/Su = Hu/H0 = e^-µxd1/2 = 1/2

Hierbei bezeichnet µ den Schwächungskoeffizienten. Für die Halbwertsschichtdicke d1/2 gilt also









Somit ergibt sich die Halbwertsschichtdicke d1/2 aus dem Schwächungskoeffizienten µ nach

 d1/2 = ln(2)/µ = 0,631/µ

Dadurch lässt sich dann die Halbwertsdicke, zur Bremsung der Gamma-Strahlung, für bestimmte Materialien berechnen.


*Problematik*

Durch die Abschirmung von radioaktiver Teilchenstrahlung entstehen mehrere Probleme, und damit auch das Kernproblem.

Bei der Abschirmung von Teilchenstrahlung, und der damit verbundenen Wechselwirkung der Strahlung mit dem Absorbiermaterial wird bei der Verlangsamung der α- bzw. β-Strahlung die überschüssige Energie durch die Geschwindigkeitsänderung der Teilchen in Form von hochenergetischer Röntgenstrahlung frei.

Dieser Effekt tritt vor allem bei schweren Elementen mit einer großen Anzahl an Nukleonen auf.

Diese Röntgenstrahlung* ist auf dem elektromagnetischen Spektrum neben der Gamma-Strahlung anzusiedeln, und gleicht dieser in vielen Punkten.
Die dadurch entstehende Röntgenstrahlung lässt sich wiederum nur schwer abschirmen. 

Die Bremsstrahlung entsteht meist vorzugsweise bei schweren Elementen, da Schwere Elemente stärker absorbieren als leichte, langwellige
Strahlung wird stärker absorbiert als kurzwellige. So wird Aluminium- Röntgenstrahlung
innerhalb von Kupfer im Gegensatz zu Aluminium stark absorbiert, was zur Bildung von Bremsphotonen führt.

Der Tunneleffekt spielt bei der Abschirmung eine wichtige Rolle.

Photonen, oder Gamma-Strahlung die als Photonen vorliegt ist in der Lage Materie zu durchdringen, wobei ausreichend Energie vonnöten ist.

Eine andere gleichwertige Betrachtungsweise geht von der Schrödingergleichung aus einer Welle die angibt wo sich ein Photon aufhalten kann. Dieses Photon dringt in die Materie ein und klingt exponentiell ab. Durch den exponentiellen Abfall der Energie des Photons in der Materie bleibt am Ende des Bereiches noch ein Rest der ursprünglichen Energie übrig. Da nach den Regeln der Quantenmechanik der Betrag der Wellenfunktion eine Wahrscheinlichkeit darstellt gibt es eine kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit dass das Teilchen am anderen Ende der Barriere auftaucht. 

*Erläuterungen*

Hier finden sich die Erläuterungen zu den in kursiv geschriebenen Begriffen welche in diesem Kapitel erwähnt wurden.


ionisierende Strahlung

Unter ionisierender Strahlung versteht man Strahlung die in der Lage ist Elektronen aus Atomkernen herauszulösen, und damit Ionen erzeugen.
Diese Ionisierende Strahlung ist für organisches Gewebe schädlich, da dadurch chemische Reaktionen behindert oder zum erliegen gebracht werden können, wodurch das Erbgut und die DNA geschädigt werden können.

Nukleonen

Als Nukleonen bezeichnet man die Teilchen welche sich im Inneren eines Atomkerns befinden, also positiv geladene Protonen , und neutrale Neutronen.

Röntgenstrahlung

Unter Röntgenstrahlung versteht man elektromagnetische Wellen welche in Form von Quanten vorliegen, mit einer Wellenlänge zwischen 10 Nanometern, und 1 Pikometer.
Sie gleicht der ɣ-Strahlung in einigen Eigenschaften, wie z.B. Reichweite, Geschwindigkeit etc. , und ist genau wie sie ionisierend, und besitzt wie die ɣ-Strahlung Energien ab 100KeV.
Die Röntgenstrahlung hat eine theoretische unbegrenzte Reichweite, und lässt sich ebenfalls so wie ɣ-Strahlung schwer abschirmen.

Die Energie von Gamma-Strahlung und Röntgenstrahlung ist abhängig von der Frequenz f und der Wellenlänge λ. Die Zusammenhänge können durch die Gleichung W=h x f => h x c/f und c=  λ x f

Die Phasengeschwindigkeit c ist bei Photonen gleich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

Röntgenstrahlung hat Wellenlängen von  λ= 1 x 10-18m bis λ= 1 x 10-15m.

Der folgende Verweis trifft ebenfalls auf die Röntgenstrahlung zu



*Ziel des Versuchs* ist es eine in der Theorie mögliche Alternative zu den aktuell verwendeten konventionellen Strahlenschutzmaßnahmen (Siehe u.a. oben, Halbwertsdicke; Abschnitt Besonderheiten der Gamma-Strahlung bei der Abschirmung) aufzuzeigen, mit welcher große Materialkosten entfallen müssten.

Das Kernproblem sind die mit der Entstehung von Bremsstrahlung beziehungsweise Sekundärstrahlung einhergehende Abschirmungsschwierigkeiten, welche zum Beispiel mithilfe eines Magnetfeldes ausbleiben sollten.

In diesem Versuch werde ich untersuchen ob sich die für menschliches Gewebe äußert schädliche und direkt ionisierende Beta-Strahlung durch ein Magnetfeld ohne Bildung von Sekundärstrahlung und Röntgenstrahlung durch ein homogenes Magnetfeld abschirmen oder ablenken lässt.

Dies möchte ich nun anhand eines Versuches untersuchen.


* Hypothese: *

Theoretisch müssten die elektrisch geladenen Teilchen der Teilchenstrahlung durch die ebenfalls elektrisch geladenen Magnetpole abgelenkt beziehungsweise abgeschirmt werden, ohne dabei Sekundärstrahlung, Tscherenkow-Strahlung oder sonstige Sekundärstrahlung zu erzeugen.




*Verwendete Materialien:*

		2x Spulen mit N=500 , L=5 , R=2,5Ω und max. I=2,5A
		1x U-Kern für Spulen
		2x Eisenbarren für Elektromagnet und U-Kern
		1x Digitalmultimeter von Peaktech 3340 DMM
		4x Kabel zur Verbindung
		1x Messgerät für und mit Hall-Sonde
		1x Geiger-Müller Zählrohr für Beta und Gammastrahlung, mit Angabe der 	Energiedosis
		1x Stromquelle mit 12V Gleichspannung und I im Intervall 500mA bis 2500mA
		1x Geometriedreieck mit 1m Hypothenusenlänge, zur Winkelmessung
		4x Stangen
		3x Stativfüße
		4x Stativmuffen
		1x Kompassnadel
		1x Strahlenquelle (Pechblende mit hohem Proaktinium/Uran-238 Anteil >8%, 		und mindestens 100kBq Aktiviät)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für die Erzeugung des Magnetfeldes wurden folgende Materialien verwendet.

Zwei Spulen von Leybold mit einer Windungszahl von N= 500 Windungen, einem Widerstand von R=2,5 Ohm, und einer maximalen Stromstärke von I= 2500mA

Ein U-Eisenkern, auf welchem beide Spulen in einem gewissen Abstand voneinander platziert wurden.

Zwei Eisenbarren, welche auf den beiden Enden des U-Kerns platziert werden, über den Spulen, mit Kontakt zu dem gegenüberliegenden U-Kern.

Ein Stromerzeuger, welcher 12V Gleichspannung von 500mA bis 2500mA erzeugt.

Vier Kabel zur Verbindung von Stromerzeuger zu Spule 1 , Spule 1 zu Spule 2 , Spule 2 zum Multimeter, und Multimeter zurück zu dem Stromerzeuger um den Stromkreis zu schließen.

Zur Messung der Stromstärke wurde ein Digitalmultimeter von Peaktech verwendet (Peaktech 3340 DMM).

Es wurden drei Stativfüße verwendet, drei Stangen, und zwei Stativmuffen um ein großes Geodreieck zu befestigen welches nachher zur Winkelmessung gebraucht wird.

Eine weitere Stange wird zwischen zwei Stangen waagerecht befestigt, und mit einer Stativmuffe wird ein Reagenzglashalter senkrecht zu der Richtung der Stange befestigt um das Geiger-Müllerzählrohr zu befestigen.

Um das Gewicht des Geiger-Müllerzählrohrs auszugleichen wird zum austarieren ein 0,5Kg Gewicht verwendet welches mithilfe eines Fadens an der anderen Seite des Reagenzglashalters befestigt wird.

Zum Schluss wird die Magnetfeldstärke im Magnetfeld mithilfe einer Hall-Sonde gemessen, um sicherzustellen dass ein homogenes Magnetfeld vorliegt.


Man schalte das Gerät zur Stromerzeugung an, beginne zuerst mit einer Stromstärke von 500mA bei 12V.

Man messe die Stromstärke anhand des Digitalmultimeters, und diese soll ~500mA betragen.
Mithilfe einer Kompassnadel die man in die Nähe des Magnets platziert lässt sich dann feststellen welcher Pol positiv, und welcher negativ ist.

Nun misst man mithilfe einer Hall-Sonde die Magnetfeldstärke im Bereich des ganzen Magnetfeldes, dabei sollen die gemessenen Werte in etwa identisch sein, weshalb man dann ausgehen kann das ein homogenes Magnetfeld besteht.



Nun platziert man die Strahlenquelle zwischen den beiden Spulen so das die Strahlung nach oben hin durch das Magnetfeld dringen kann, und ggf. abgelenkt bzw. abgeschirmt wird.

Mit dem Geiger-Müller Zählrohr misst man zuerst jedoch die Energiedosis in dem Abstand, in welchem man auch den Versuch durchführen möchte ohne Magnetfeld, und notiere sich die Energiedosis.

Mit aktiviertem Magnetfeld misst man nun in einem bestimmten Abstand (10cm) zu der Strahlenquelle in mehreren Winkeln die Energiedosis, in je 10 Grad Schritten, so das man zu Beginn einen Ablenkungswinkel von 0 Grad hat , und gegen Ende der Messung das Gerät in einem Ablenkungswinkel von 90 Grad zu der Strahlenquelle platziert ist.

Zu beachten ist dabei besonders dass der Abstand zwischen Strahlenquelle und Geiger-Müller Zählrohr immer gleich ist.


Die Werte die man bei jedem 10 Grad Schritt misst werden aufgeschrieben.

Diese Messreihen werden wiederholt, indem man für jede Messreihe die Stromstärke um 500mA erhöht, die Magnetflussdichte misst um festzustellen wie stark das Magnetfeld ist, und schließlich erneut Messungen mit dem Geiger-Müller Zählrohr vornimmt.

Für diesen Versuch wurden die Stromstärken 500mA , 1000mA, 1500mA und 2000mA gewählt.

Die Ablenkung bzw. Abschirmung erkennt man an einem Absinken der Energiedosis an einem bestimmten Winkel.


---------- Letzter Abschnitt folgt die Tage--------------------------------------


----------



## scorplord (8. Februar 2016)

Schöner Versuch den ich selbst schon gemacht habe. Aber *klugscheißer Modus an* eine kleine Anmerkung: Bei den zwei existierenden Beta-Zerfällen entstehen beim beta- Zerfall Elektronen und beim beta+ Zerfall Positronen und keine Protonen wie im Text steht


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2016)

Korrekt, mein Fehler


----------



## Faxe007 (8. Februar 2016)

Hab auch was zum Klugscheißen: Radioaktive Strahlung gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur radioaktive Substanzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

In welchen Rahmen hast Du das gemacht? Physikpraktikum für Inschinöre? Muss ich heute Abend in Ruhe lesen ...


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2016)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Hab auch was zum Klugscheißen: Radioaktive Strahlung gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur radioaktive Substanzen.



Deshalb ja auch in Anfuhrungszeichen


----------



## Hänschen (8. Februar 2016)

Hauptsache du fängst nicht mit Freier Energie an, denn das Thema scheint nicht ganz ungefährlich zu sein 

Und pass auf dass du keine Strahlung oder Ozon etc. abbekommst oder auch den Funk störst, denn das kann teuer werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Undzwar ueber die Frage ob Radioaktive Strahlung bzw. Beta-Strahlung von homogenen Magnetfeldern abgelenkt werden kann


Ja, nennt sich Lorenzkraft, ist ungefähr 10 Klasse Schulstoff bei uns gewesen, aber das ist lange her, heute kommt das glaube ich später
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorentzkraft


----------

